# a little crash!



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

Hi guys, thought i would share this with you..... nothing to do with TTs at all  
i do quite a few "track days" in a track volvo 850... its just been a bit of fun, something to do on the weekends!
So far ... so good, the car was built from a standard 850...its taken about 1 year and a half. 
The track days have been great.. we have had a few little "offs" but nothing too major! 
last weekend, we did a track day... very excited as the previous track day had been brilliant the new tyres, locked diff and suspension had transformed the volvo into, a fairly ok track car to handling unbelievably well for a brick! it was the fasted it had ever been, handling well... less wheel spin..brilliant...
then this happened [smiley=bigcry.gif]    






i ache... have a few cuts and bruises... but cant wait until it is repaired and im back out in it!!


----------



## Stueyturn (Jun 29, 2011)

Ouch!
Glad you're ok and hopefully car can be repaired!

Did I read that was parade lap


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

Maybe it was......maybe it wasn't... haha yeah it was :?

and i was taking it easy  :? .... not entirely sure what happened yet.... it sliding out at first, that was pretty normal.
through the rest of the track, it was handling perfectly fine, brilliantly in fact, no doubt i went into the wall because i over corrected it, but that's the same hairpin ive taken a thousand times... much faster! and the corners before this one are pretty intense.... im sure all will be revealed when we take it to bits! 
the car is a state at the moment... ill post some pictures up soon. going to TRY to repair it....... next track day is in November so we have something to aim for!


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

and the lonely sweedish flag ... left to remind us what happened :roll:


----------



## GoTeamGb2012 (Dec 27, 2012)

Wow sorry to see that. Glad you're okay that's the main thing. Always liked the 850 and looks like you have put a lot of work into her so hopefully she will be back on the road before long 

If it was a parade lap and you were going slower it might be a factor of slightly cold tires that didn't help. Obviously it snapped back on oversteer after correction. Normally long wheel base cars are more progressive rather than snappy so you must have her quite stiffly sprung.

Anyway glad to see you plan on getting back in the saddle asap


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

Hi thanks for the reply, 
The tyres were cold which was why I didn't push it.... And I shouldn't think the locked diff helped  pulls it in....
Yeah there has been a lot of work into it, my partner has built it and I have ruined it...oops!


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

Is that the model Volvo took into BTCC in their first year? I remember they ran the estate version and had a model dog too.


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

Hey 
Yeah I think they used the 850 estate first year then went to the 850 saloon


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Christ Kim, that wast clever.


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

Thanks Ian  
Coming to watch next time?! November


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Is that what happens when you let the wife borrow the car for shopping in


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Audiphil said:


> Is that what happens when you let the wife borrow the car for shopping in


Ooooh bitch lol


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

Audiphil said:


> Is that what happens when you let the wife borrow the car for shopping in


Yep!


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

Sadly the session before this the car was ace!


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

k10mbd said:


> Hey
> Yeah I think they used the 850 estate first year then went to the 850 saloon


aparently the estate had better aerodynamics


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

maybe yours has lost that aero advantage !!  ,,,, why not try some banger racing with it now, save a lot of time on repairing it


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

roddy said:


> maybe yours has lost that aero advantage !!  ,,,, why not try some banger racing with it now, save a lot of time on repairing it


 it's far too fun and far to fast around the track to do that  well worth repairing


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Bit of T cut will fetch that out.  But to be fair those big Volvos are not known for their Race track prowess :wink: Still glad you are OK


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

Hilly10 said:


> Bit of T cut will fetch that out.  But to be fair those big Volvos are not known for their Race track prowess :wink: Still glad you are OK


Thanks 

Haha yes that's true, that's half of the fun  and they're ever so strong even when stripped! Which is good...for me


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

k10mbd said:


> Hilly10 said:
> 
> 
> > Bit of T cut will fetch that out.  But to be fair those big Volvos are not known for their Race track prowess :wink: Still glad you are OK
> ...


but they are strong and powerful, that is why i suggested some banger racing,,, which incidentally is a lot of fun !! 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Glad you're ok Kim 

The car will be sorted no doubt


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

A3DFU said:


> Glad you're ok Kim
> 
> The car will be sorted no doubt


Thanks 

Oh yes more work to it this weekend ill post a few updated pics!


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

Just a little update, panels have been replaced  car is currently 
Black 
Green and
White!
Time to take off all of the signwriting 
Then 
Spraying it soon


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Good to know it's getting back to track it again


----------



## adtmits (Jul 13, 2013)

Wow there was much not space between the track and barrier!

Love the 850! looks an awesome motor!!


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

adtmits said:


> Wow there was much not space between the track and barrier!
> 
> Love the 850! looks an awesome motor!!


Nope there isn't  
I've been off down the bottom once and there is a lot of gravel! So was fine!
Going to find out what went wrong soon!
:/
Hopefully something simple 
Yeah they are an awesome car very underestimated by many


----------



## mattchaps (Mar 12, 2012)

Steve told me about this, glad to hear you're ok.

He said he's good with the rotary polisher, but he's not T-cutting that out!


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

mattchaps said:


> Steve told me about this, glad to hear you're ok.
> 
> He said he's good with the rotary polisher, but he's not T-cutting that out!


Whaaaat?! That will polish out for sure 
Panels are changed already  
Respray soon then back out. 
Cannot wait!


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

k10mbd said:


> mattchaps said:
> 
> 
> > Steve told me about this, glad to hear you're ok.
> ...


you know how we all love pictures !!!! :wink:


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

roddy said:


> k10mbd said:
> 
> 
> > mattchaps said:
> ...


Will post some tomorrow  
Looks significantly "better" now!
Well..... Straighter!!!!


----------

